
Humans see 4 colors, not 3 - jasonwatkinspdx
http://www.neuronresearch.net/vision/files/tetrachromat.htm
======
hga
More like "Humans can see 4 colors, but " _[t]he performance of the human
system at very short wavelengths is blocked by the absorption of its own
optics_ " so unless your lens is removed by surgery we only see 3.

" _Therefore it can be more properly described as a blocked tetrachromat
instead of a trichromat. The difference is significant in research._ "

